# [Solved] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 blocca qt-4.4.0

## Luc484

Salve a tutti! Dopo aver compilato KDE4.1 mi trovo in questa situazione:

```
cluca luca # emerge -auDt world                          

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r1  

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.814 [5.813] 

[ebuild  NS   ] media-sound/amarok-1.86 [1.4.9.1-r1] USE="opengl -cdaudio -daap -debug -ifp -ipod -mp3tunes -mp4 -mtp -mysql -njb -visualization"               

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1-r2 [3.3.1.1-r1]                    

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.22.3                                  

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0                         

[nomerge      ]   gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.22.1                         

[ebuild     U ]    gnome-base/nautilus-2.22.5.1-r1 [2.22.5.1]                   

[ebuild     U ] media-video/transcode-1.0.6 [1.0.6_rc3]                         

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/git-1.5.6.4 [1.5.6.3]                                  

[ebuild     U ] media-gfx/digikam-0.10.0_pre20080714 [0.10.0_beta1]             

[ebuild     U ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r18 [2.4.4-r17]                            

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/kcheckgmail-0.5.7.5 [0.5.7.4]                       

[nomerge      ] kde-base/qtruby-3.5.9                                           

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/smoke-3.5.9                                           

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qscintilla-2.2                                       

[nomerge      ]    dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.2                             

[ebuild     U ]     dev-python/PyQt4-4.4-r1 [4.4]                               

[ebuild  NS   ]      x11-libs/qt-4.3.5 [3.3.8b] USE="accessibility cups dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support sqlite ssl tiff zlib -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"

[nomerge      ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.14

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1 [1.1] USE="(-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ] sci-libs/lapack-atlas-3.9.1 [3.8.2]

[nomerge      ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.7 [4.00.5]

[nomerge      ] dev-util/git-1.5.6.4 [1.5.6.3]

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.01

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.13

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.35 [1.30]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.12 [2.10-r1]

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.0

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/phonon-xine-4.1.0

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1 [1.1] USE="(-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ]    x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2 [1.1]

[ebuild     U ] sci-libs/blas-atlas-3.9.1 [3.8.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.6-r3 [0.14.6-r2]

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.1.0

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.1.0

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kdessh-4.1.0

[nomerge      ]    net-misc/openssh-5.0_p1-r2

[ebuild     U ]     sys-auth/pambase-20080730 [20080723.1]

[blocks B     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 (is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.0)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-core (is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

Non capisco però come mai stia cercando di compilare quelle qt-4.3.5. Qualche idea? Cioè... perché sembrano essere dipendenza di un pacchetto di KDE3.5.9, come mai mi va ad installare una versione delle qt4?

Grazie a tutti!Last edited by Luc484 on Wed Aug 06, 2008 5:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Scen

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Non capisco però come mai stia cercando di compilare quelle qt-4.3.5. Qualche idea? Cioè... perché sembrano essere dipendenza di un pacchetto di KDE3.5.9, come mai mi va ad installare una versione delle qt4?

 

Perchè hai installato dev-python/PyQt4, che richiede appunto x11-libs/qt-4* (versione monolitica), mentre tu devi aver smascherato un bel pò di roba, ed emerge ti vuole anche installare la versione "modulare" (aka "split ebuild") di QT4, che però è ancora in fase di test.

Soluzioni?

Smascheri la versione 4.4.2 di dev-python/PyQt4

Ri-mascheri la versione "modulare" di QT4

----------

## Luc484

Ok, ora però ottengo questo:

```
cluca luca # emerge -auDt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r1  

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.814 [5.813] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1-r2 [3.3.1.1-r1] 

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.22.3               

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0      

[nomerge      ]   gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.22.1      

[ebuild     U ]    gnome-base/nautilus-2.22.5.1-r1 [2.22.5.1] 

[ebuild     U ] media-video/transcode-1.0.6 [1.0.6_rc3]       

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/git-1.5.6.4 [1.5.6.3]                

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.5 [3.3.8b] USE="accessibility cups dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support sqlite ssl tiff zlib -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"                                                                         

[ebuild     U ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r18 [2.4.4-r17]                            

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/kcheckgmail-0.5.7.5 [0.5.7.4]                       

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.9.1-r1                                   

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/PyQt-3.17.4                                         

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qscintilla-2.2                                       

[nomerge      ]    dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.2                             

[ebuild     U ]     dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.2 [4.4] USE="X%* dbus%* opengl%* qt3support%* svg%*"

[nomerge      ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.14

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1 [1.1] USE="(-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ] sci-libs/lapack-atlas-3.9.1 [3.8.2]

[nomerge      ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.7 [4.00.5]

[nomerge      ] dev-util/git-1.5.6.4 [1.5.6.3]

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.01

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.13

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.35 [1.30]

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.12 [2.10-r1]

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.0

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/phonon-xine-4.1.0

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1 [1.1] USE="(-selinux)"

[ebuild     U ]    x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2 [1.1]

[ebuild     U ] sci-libs/blas-atlas-3.9.1 [3.8.2]

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.6-r3 [0.14.6-r2]

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.1.0

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.1.0

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kdessh-4.1.0

[nomerge      ]    net-misc/openssh-5.0_p1-r2

[ebuild     U ]     sys-auth/pambase-20080730 [20080723.1]

[blocks B     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 (is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.0)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-core (is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.5)

 * Error: The above package list contains packages which cannot be

 * installed at the same time on the same system.

For more information about Blocked Packages, please refer to the following

section of the Gentoo Linux x86 Handbook (architecture is irrelevant):

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?full=1#blocked
```

ed anche questo comportamento mi è oscuro. Non capisco come mai lo voglia emergere. Non lo vedo dipendenze di alcunché.

Grazie dell'aiuto!

----------

## Scen

Dubbione: ma hai aggiornato l'albero di portage, recentemente?

io ho

```

$ eix -e qt

* x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:

        (3)     3.3.8-r4 ~3.3.8b

        (4)     4.3.3 ~4.3.4-r1 ~4.3.5 [M]~4.4.0

        {+accessibility +qt3support cups dbus debug doc examples firebird gif glib immqt immqt-bc input_devices_wacom ipv6 jpeg mng mysql nas nis odbc opengl pch png postgres qt3support sqlite sqlite3 ssl tiff xinerama zlib}

     Homepage:            http://www.trolltech.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework.

```

Però tu, nell'output di emerge, hai

```

blocks B     ] <=x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha:4 (is blocking x11-libs/qt-script-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-dbus-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-sql-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-gui-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-qt3support-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-svg-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-test-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-opengl-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-core-4.4.0, x11-libs/qt-webkit-4.4.0)

[blocks B     ] x11-libs/qt-core (is blocking x11-libs/qt-4.3.5)

```

Inoltre: ti sei accertato di aver smascherato la versione 4.4.0 di x11-libs/qt?

----------

## Luc484

Hai già trovato il problema   :Smile: 

Avevo ricordato di smascherare tutti i moduli delle qt ma non le qt, per cui mi metteva le 4.3.5. Stranamente mi da come installate solo le 3.3.8... ma quindi KDE4 può funzionare anche senza qt4 installate? Che strana cosa...

```
cluca luca # eix -e qt

[U] x11-libs/qt

     Available versions:

        (3)     3.3.8-r4 (~)3.3.8b

        (4)     4.3.3 (~)4.3.4-r1 (~)4.3.5 {M}(~)4.4.0

        {accessibility cups dbus debug doc examples firebird gif glib immqt immqt-bc input_devices_wacom ipv6 jpeg mng mysql nas nis odbc opengl pch png postgres qt3support sqlite sqlite3 ssl tiff xinerama zlib}

     Installed versions:  3.3.8b(3)(11:34:19 AM 07/28/2008)(cups ipv6 opengl sqlite -debug -doc -examples -firebird -immqt -immqt-bc -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -postgres -xinerama)

     Homepage:            http://www.trolltech.com/

     Description:         The Qt toolkit is a comprehensive C++ application development framework.
```

Purtroppo noto che skype richiede ancora le qt-4.3.5... voi come fate?

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> Avevo ricordato di smascherare tutti i moduli delle qt ma non le qt, per cui mi metteva le 4.3.5. Stranamente mi da come installate solo le 3.3.8... ma quindi KDE4 può funzionare anche senza qt4 installate? Che strana cosa...

 

mi sa che hai le x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha (che non sono le x11-libs/qt-4.4.0) e di cui non esiste più l'ebuild da eoni.

se dai un "emerge -av qt:4" che cosa ti dice portage?

se ti esce ancora il block che hai postato prima, rimuovi qt-4.4.0_alpha.

----------

## Luc484

Orca... non ci capisco più un piffero... non vedo questa versione alpha...

```
cluca luca # emerge --unmerge -a x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha

>>> These are the packages that would be unmerged:

--- Couldn't find 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.0_alpha' to unmerge.

>>> No packages selected for removal by unmerge
```

Se tento di emergere la normale 4.4.0 che attualmente non ho sembra accettare contento. Però se tento un aggiornamento sostiene che per qualche motivo skype vuole le 4.3.5, che attualmente comunque non ci sono.

```
cluca luca # emerge -auDt world

These are the packages that would be merged, in reverse order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[nomerge      ] app-portage/genlop-0.30.8-r1  

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/libwww-perl-5.814 [5.813] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/eclipse-sdk-3.3.1.1-r2 [3.3.1.1-r1] 

[nomerge      ] gnome-extra/gnome-games-2.22.3               

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/gnome-python-desktop-2.22.0      

[nomerge      ]   gnome-extra/nautilus-cd-burner-2.22.1      

[ebuild     U ]    gnome-base/nautilus-2.22.5.1-r1 [2.22.5.1] 

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/qt-4.3.5 [3.3.8b] USE="accessibility cups dbus gif jpeg opengl png qt3support sqlite ssl tiff zlib -debug -doc -examples -firebird -glib -mng -mysql -nas -nis -odbc -pch -postgres -sqlite3 -xinerama" INPUT_DEVICES="-wacom"                                                                         

[ebuild     U ] media-video/transcode-1.0.6 [1.0.6_rc3]                         

[ebuild     U ] dev-util/git-1.5.6.4 [1.5.6.3]                                  

[ebuild  NS   ] x11-libs/qt-4.4.0 [3.3.8b] USE="opengl qt3support"              

[ebuild     U ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r18 [2.4.4-r17]                            

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/kcheckgmail-0.5.7.5 [0.5.7.4]                       

[nomerge      ] media-sound/amarok-1.4.9.1-r1                                   

[nomerge      ]  dev-python/PyQt-3.17.4                                         

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/qscintilla-2.2                                       

[nomerge      ]    dev-python/qscintilla-python-2.2                             

[ebuild     U ]     dev-python/PyQt4-4.4.2 [4.4] USE="X%* dbus%* opengl%* qt3support%* svg%*"                                                                   

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-4.4.0 [3.3.8b] USE="opengl qt3support"              

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/qt-assistant-4.4.0-r1  USE="-debug -pch"              

[nomerge      ] media-libs/xine-lib-1.1.14                                      

[ebuild     U ]  x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1 [1.1] USE="(-selinux)"                

[ebuild     U ] sci-libs/lapack-atlas-3.9.1 [3.8.2]                             

[nomerge      ] dev-db/mysql-5.0.60-r1                                          

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/DBD-mysql-4.00.7 [4.00.5]                             

[nomerge      ] dev-util/git-1.5.6.4 [1.5.6.3]                                  

[nomerge      ]  dev-perl/Net-SMTP-SSL-1.01                                     

[nomerge      ]   dev-perl/IO-Socket-SSL-1.13                                   

[ebuild     U ]    dev-perl/Net-SSLeay-1.35 [1.30]                              

[ebuild     U ]  dev-perl/Authen-SASL-2.12 [2.10-r1]                            

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kdebase-meta-4.1.0                                     

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/phonon-xine-4.1.0                                     

[nomerge      ]   x11-libs/libxcb-1.1.90.1 [1.1] USE="(-selinux)"               

[ebuild     U ]    x11-proto/xcb-proto-1.2 [1.1]                                

[ebuild     U ] sci-libs/blas-atlas-3.9.1 [3.8.2]                               

[ebuild     U ] x11-drivers/synaptics-0.14.6-r3 [0.14.6-r2]                     

[nomerge      ] kde-base/kde-meta-4.1.0                                         

[nomerge      ]  kde-base/kdeutils-meta-4.1.0                                   

[nomerge      ]   kde-base/kdessh-4.1.0                                         

[nomerge      ]    net-misc/openssh-5.0_p1-r2                                   

[ebuild     U ]     sys-auth/pambase-20080730 [20080723.1]                      

[nomerge      ] x11-libs/qt-4.4.0 [3.3.8b] USE="opengl qt3support"              

[ebuild  N    ]  x11-libs/qt-xmlpatterns-4.4.0  USE="-debug -pch"               

!!! Multiple versions within a single package slot have been pulled

!!! into the dependency graph, resulting in a slot conflict:       

x11-libs/qt:4

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.3.5', 'merge') pulled in by

    ('installed', '/', 'net-im/skype-2.0.0.68', 'nomerge')  

    @world                                                  

  ('ebuild', '/', 'x11-libs/qt-4.4.0', 'merge') pulled in by

    @world                                                  

It may be possible to solve this problem by using package.mask to

prevent one of those packages from being selected. However, it is also

possible that conflicting dependencies exist such that they are       

impossible to satisfy simultaneously. If such a conflict exists in the

dependencies of two different packages, then those packages can not be

installed simultaneously.                                             

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page

or refer to the Gentoo Handbook.
```

EDIT: Ho risolto tutto attivando la flag qt-static di skype. In questo modo non va a richiedere la versione 4.3.5 che altrimenti è dipendenza.

----------

## !equilibrium

 *Luc484 wrote:*   

> EDIT: Ho risolto tutto attivando la flag qt-static di skype. In questo modo non va a richiedere la versione 4.3.5 che altrimenti è dipendenza.

 

è un errore di chi ha creato l'ebuild per skype, il quale non fa un uso corretto dei nuovi slot per qt.

per piacere, segnala il fatto sul bugzilla di gentoo e chiedi che cambino lo slot da =qt-4.3*:4 a >=qt-4.3*:4 (meglio ancora =qt:4) e poi metti il tuo nuovo bugreport come dipendenza di #217161

grazie.

----------

